# Allanamiento



## Muti

Alguém poderia me dizer como se diz "allanamiento con orden judicial / policial" em português? Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Muit, veja se algumas das definições servem no seu contexto:
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/allanamiento


----------



## Mangato

En España el allanamiento de morada nunca sería con orden judicial porque el allanamiento es un delito.   La entrada en domicilio sería un *registro*, o *desalojo* con mandamiento judicial.  ¡Cuantas diferencias semánticas!

No sé si en portugués tiene sentido "uma invação  com mandato judicial"


----------



## Dona Chicória

No sé si en portugués tiene sentido "uma inva*s*ão com mandado judicial" 

Apesar de ser uma confusão demasiado comum, *mandado* é diferente de *mandato.*

*...*

Creio que no Brasil ela seria possível ,sim, mas tem um outro nome: Ação de Busca e Apreensão, ou no caso de um imóvel, Ação de Reintegração de Posse, havendo ainda outras formas legais como o Seqüestro e o Arresto. Há também,  a Ordem de Despejo, e outros. 

Vejam em 
http://www.pailegal.net/chicus.asp?rvTextoId=-1110065839


----------



## Benvindo

[Mangato] ... No sé si en portugués tiene sentido "uma invação  com mandato judicial" ...

Na internet e na imprensa já vi "invasão de domicílio por ordem judicial", mas desconheço se a expressão é coerente com a terminologia legal oficial.


----------



## Vanda

Benvindo, o termo legal já foi dado pela Chicória com _enlace_ e tudo mais, pelo menos o usado no Brasil. Veja o post dela acima.


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Benvindo, o termo legal já foi dado pela Chicória com _enlace_ e tudo mais, pelo menos o usado no Brasil. Veja o post dela acima.




Correto. A única dúvida que fica para mim é que, quando se fala em busca e apreensão, estamos qualificando os _objetivos _da entrada na casa de alguém, neste caso a procura e o confisco da coisa procurada, não _o ato de se entrar na casa_ em si (se bem que a busca e a apreensão obviamente tenham por pressuposto a entrada na casa). Por isso mencionei invasão, porém realmente não sei se o termo pode ou não ser usado para entrada legal (ainda que contra a vontade do proprietário) ou se somente é aplicado a entradas criminosas na casa das pessoas.


----------



## coolbrowne

Cuidado con darle credito lingustico a un perodista deportivo 
http://www.ellitoral.com/index.php/diarios/2008/07/12/deportes/DEPO-06.html


----------



## ceballos

Em espanhol isso chama-se "orden de registro" duma casa, é ordenada por um juiz e efectuada pela polícia. Pelo menos em Espanha o que a Dona Chicória disse é um conceito diferente, já que se trata de pessoas e coisas e não do facto de entrar numa vivenda, como bem dizia Benvindo.
Agora o que não sei é o termo em português, será "ordem de registo"?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:
			
		

> En España el allanamiento de morada nunca sería con orden judicial porque el allanamiento es un delito.   La entrada en domicilio sería un *registro*, o *desalojo* con mandamiento judicial.  ¡Cuantas diferencias semánticas!


Hola:
Veo en el DRAE que efectivamente el uso del término allanamiento, como asunto legal o policial, está restringido a América.  En estos foros todos los días uno aprende algo nuevo. Los allanamientos de vivienda o morada eran cosa de todos los días  durante la dictadura militar. Yo era bastante chico, pero me acuerdo muy bien, cómo olvidar...
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## ceballos

Mas é diferente "el allanamiento" que é ilegal à "orden de registro" totalmente legal e necessário.


----------



## Mangato

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Veo en el DRAE que efectivamente el uso del término allanamiento, como asunto legal o policial, está restringido a América. En estos foros todos los días uno aprende algo nuevo. Los allanamientos de vivienda o morada eran cosa de todos los días durante la dictadura militar. Yo era bastante chico, pero me acuerdo muy bien, cómo olvidar...
> Saludos
> A.A.


 

Ahora lo entiendo, Adolfo, una dictadura puede considerar legal cualquier cosa, incluso un allanamiento

Como anécdota te contaré que aquí hace años se trató de aprobar la ley de_ la patada en la puerta_, es decir entrada sin mandamiento judicial, cuando _hubiese constancia o presunción de que el delincuente estaba dentro_. Le costó el cargo al ministro. Pero también "disfrutamos" de una larga dictadura de 40 años, por lo que nada nos sorprende.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> En España el allanamiento de morada nunca sería con orden judicial porque el allanamiento es un delito. La entrada en domicilio sería un *registro*, o *desalojo* con mandamiento judicial. ¡Cuantas diferencias semánticas!
> 
> No sé si en portugués tiene sentido "uma invação com mandato judicial"


 
Não Mangato, é exactamente como aí: 'busca com mandado judicial' (busca=registro). Não se chama invasão. Também nunca poderia ser com ordem policial, visto que as autoridades policiais (ou administrativas) não podem entrar no domicílio dum cidadão sem autorização prévia dum juiz. Mesmo os funcionários judiciais só o podem fazer se levarem mandado do juiz respectivo, para restituirem uma posse, por exemplo, ou executarem um despejo(desalojo).

P.S. Esqueci-me de responder a ceballos. 'Orden de registro' é 'mandado de busca'.


----------



## hellofolks

Olá, pessoal, 

Não sou especialista em vocabulário jurídico, mas me parece o que você quis dizer foi "mandado de busca e apreensão".

Vá para o site do Reverso Dictionary, escolha "de espanhol para inglês" e coloque a palavra "orden". Você vai ver que a tradução dada para "orden de allanamiento" (na América Latina) é "search warranty", que em português quer dizer "mandado de busca e apreensão".

O motivo da confusão entre busca e invasão é que na Espanha "allanamiento" é um crime que consiste em entrar numa residência sem a autorização de seu proprietário, enquanto na América Latina esse termo é usado como um "registro de imóvel" ou uma "ordem de busca e apreensão". Neste último caso, costuma-se dizer "orden de allanamiento".

Mas, se com "allanamiento" você quer dizer algum tipo de registro imobiliário, então a tradução deve ser algo como "escritura" ou "cadastro de imóvel".

Até mais!


----------

